# Loving the UgoDog but do we need a 2nd one?



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We ordered the UgoDog a few weeks ago and placed it in the laundry room - (adjacent to the kitchen). Bella spends time in the kitchen area when we aren't with her, or when we are all just hanging out in the kitchen. She has done a great job going to use the UgoDog when she is in the kitchen area. We are SOOOO proud of her! :chili:

The rest of Bella's free time is spent in our small multipurpose room (sewing, crafting and office room), but that room IS carpeted. It's the room we all spend the most time in, and we are almost always distracted with other things while we are in that room (on the computer, watching tv or whatever). She's had a few accidents in this room (almost always at the door), because the UgoDog is not accessible to her (it is secured in the gated kitchen which is down the hall), and we aren't paying enough attention.


Here are my questions: My husband keeps telling me not to put a UgoDog in the office computer room, but this seems totally backwards to me. Isn't the idea of potty pad training your dog to put the pad where the pup can easily get to it when you aren't watching them closely? For those of you who pad train, where do you put the pads at in your home?

Sorry this is long winded!!! This is our first pet that isn't 100% outside trained ~ and we want her to be able to go inside & out. I know she'll be a much better potty girl once we learn what the heck we are doing lol.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

First, if you aren't able to watch Bella closely in the computer room, you need a pen in there. The key to housebreaking is watching your puppy with 100% of your attention. If you are going to be on the computer and distracted, put Bella in her pen. 

To answer your question, yes, if she is loose in that room a lot she should have a pad in there, too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I would say you need another. I never cut off my girls from pad access. I supposed it could work though, when you train a dog to go outside they don't have access, you would probably have to train to scratch or ring a bell or something at the door of the room you are in. But then yes, you would have to pay more attention.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Set a timer and take her regularly to her pee pad.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I would have the pad where she could always get access. I have mine in the laundry room and it is always open so they can use it any time. They will use it in the middle of the night. They go down their stairs from our bed and go into the laundry room to use it. I do not have any other pads but in the laundry room.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I personally think that it's not good to have Ugodog in multiple places. I think it can confuse the puppy. I keep my Ugodog in the bathroom in the master bedroom and my previous dog used to go up the stairs to use the Ugodog even if he was downstairs. When they are puppies, it's good to keep them in just one room until they are fully potty trained. When you take the puppy to another room where the Ugodog isn't readily available, you should keep your eyes on them at all times. Periodically, you should have the puppy follow you from the family room to the laundry room so that she can see where the Ugodog is. If she pees at that time, praise her and give her a treat. If you can't watch the puppy 100% of the time in the family room, I recommend that you either leave her in the kitchen where she has access to the Ugodog or keep her in a puppy pen/crate.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

How do we have this user removed? Asian escorts, really? Go spam another forum


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ I place "pads" in six different areas. Of course, I have several dogs, but they all seem to know to go to the puppy pads. Even most of my new fosters know this right away. Well, not Jops. She prefers a certain square of tile. I don't get it, but that's just Jops. 

I must say, with the Ugo thing, this cracks me up:


Paws remain dry as urine passes through cubed
openings on to base.
Grates allow poo to settle on top making clean up easy and mess free. 
Discard and replace soiled newspaper, or wee pad, once daily from base.
Simply wipe down with a wet paper towel, or wipe, once daily.
I cannot imagine wiping down a "grate" once daily. That's like cleaning a whisk. And, at times, the poop will not sit on top, if you know what I mean ~ LOL

I do use puppy pads, but cannot imagine cleaning several grates once a day. I use disposable pads, and washable pads. So, I either throw them in the washer, or throw them out.

As for the Asian Escort Spam, I along with, I'm certain many others, have clicked on the report button.


----------

